# Commercial Office Kitchen requirements.



## Greg Slez (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the spacing of counter top outlets the same (48" in between GFIs, and 24" from end of counters and sinks) as in residential kitchens, or do these rules not apply?


thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Those rules do not apply however every outlet in a commercial kitchen must be gfci. That is all 120V 15 and 20 amp receptacles must be gfci protected. This applies to outlets behind apliances and below counters.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Those rules do not apply however every outlet in a commercial kitchen must be gfci. That is all 120V 15 and 20 amp receptacles must be gfci protected. This applies to outlets behind apliances and below counters.


Dennis, can we feed thru with the GFCI's for protection?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Dennis, can we feed thru with the GFCI's for protection?


In general, the code only requires GFCI protection and does not specify how you provide that protection. For this application GFCI receptacles can be used to protect downstream receptacles.


----------

